# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Agentes de aduana

## Florencio Anton R.

Somos Agentes de Aduanas Afianzados con jurisdiccion en las Aduanas Aerea, Maritima y Postal de Lima.
Brindamos asesoria integral en las operaciones de ingreso y salida de sus mercancias.
De a sus operaciones un manejo profesional y eficiente.
Esperamos sus consultas.
Lic. Florencio Anton R.
Telefonos: +511-5234912 - 5232938
NEXTEL: +511-99-810*9171 faraduanas@speedy.com.pe fantonr@speedy.com.pe
(pronto: www.faraduanas.com.pe)Temas similares: Seminario Virtual Procedimientos de Seguridad exigidos por la Aduana de EE.UU. Miércoles 23 de febrero- Auditorio Promperu Artículo: Minag busca fortalecer integración de agentes económicos vinculados a producción de la papa Artículo: Aduana de EEUU inicia mañana verificación de normas de origen del TLC en empresas peruanas Principales empresas importadoras y proveedores de hortalizas-segun aduana hasta 31.09.2010 Agentes de Aduana plantean a Sunat alianza para contribuir a mejorar el sistema aduanero

----------

